
Show HN: PagerBeauty – PagerDuty on-call dashboard widget - sergii-tk
https://github.com/sergiitk/pagerbeauty
======
sergii-tk
I realized there's no good way to display who's on call so I build this in my
free time.

Today I got v1.0.0 out. It can display ongoing incidents and supports basic
grafana theme. At my work we use this on Datadog dashboards.

Free and opensource.

------
gbrayut
My last job used
[https://github.com/opserver/Opserver](https://github.com/opserver/Opserver)
which had a pagerduty tab. Nice being able to see who was the on call and have
instructions for when/how to page out.

It also has a "take on call for the next hour" button, which (for logged in
users that matched a pagerduty user) would create an override for the next
hour. Really handy when you are starting a change window and don't want to
risk waking up the on call.

------
sc30317
You should consider doing this for other paging services, such as OpsGenie.

~~~
sergii-tk
Yes, someone mentioned that on Reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/ao3z4r/pagerbeauty_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/ao3z4r/pagerbeauty_pagerduty_oncall_dashboard_widget/efzdl0s)

Looking at opsgenie API, it shouldn't be too difficult to build a version of
PagerBeauty for it, but I'd need API keys to for testing. Their sandboxed app
(app.sandbox.opsgenie.com) doesn't allow me to add an API integration so I
can't generate the test keys. I'll ask on their community forums or send a
message to support.

